# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: برنامه نویسی موبایل با C#‎

## Arash-For-Life

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
من سی شارپ کار می کنم و اینکه سی شارپ یه زبان کاملا شی گراست
میخواستم بدونم با سی شارپ هم میشه برای موبایل برنامه نویس کرد؟؟؟؟
چه چیزایی لازم دارم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi68

بله میشه در هنگام ایجاد پروژه smart device  انتخاب کنید

----------


## Arash-For-Life

سلام دوست عزیز
ممنون از پاسخت....
میخوام مثلا برای نوکیا ان73 برنامه نویسی کنم

----------


## mahdi68

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ممنون از پاسخت....
> میخوام مثلا برای نوکیا ان73 برنامه نویسی کنم


دوست عزیز سیستم عامل نوکیا n73  سیمبین هست پس نمیتونین با #C  برای اون برنامه بنویسین برای این کار باید از زبان های جاوا یا ++C  استفاده کنید

----------


## Arash-For-Life

> دوست عزیز سیستم عامل نوکیا n73  سیمبین هست پس نمیتونین با C#‎‎  برای اون برنامه بنویسین برای این کار باید از زبان های جاوا یا ++C  استفاده کنید


پس با سی شارپ من میتونم برای چه گوشیهایی برنامه نویسی کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi68

برای گوشی هایی که سیستم عامل اونها ویندوز موبایل هست

----------


## Arash-For-Life

> برای گوشی هایی که سیستم عامل اونها ویندوز موبایل هست


مثلا اگه بخوام برای w810i برنامه نویسی کنم باید فقط زبان جاوا بلد باشم فقط همین؟؟؟؟؟
چیز دیگه ای لازم نیست....>؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi68

> مثلا اگه بخوام برای w810i برنامه نویسی کنم باید فقط زبان جاوا بلد باشم  فقط همین؟؟؟؟؟
> چیز دیگه ای لازم نیست....>؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این نوع گوشی ها جاوا بیس هستند و فقط با زبان برنا مه نویسی جاوا (Java ME  ) میتونین برای این گوشی ها برنامه بنویسین

----------

